# Need your opinion



## vkee2012 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just bought this painting. Just wondering if anyone knows the artist and how much this could be worth? Thank you so much.


----------



## vkee2012 (Oct 18, 2012)

How much would anybody pay for this???


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Depends on you the buyer is and if the artist is famous or is well known for their work. Even if the artist is not well known or famous if you mat and frame the piece you could start high and see who is interested...I can't make out the artist who done this piece or if it a print or an original. Originals will sell for a much higher price. I have see this piece before though or something along this piece, can't remember the artists name though.


----------

